# Bluetooth remote?



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anybody know if I can use my iPod iTouch as a bluetooth remote for my Nikon D-5000?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does the D-5000 have bluetooth?

Wouldn't really surprise me, but I haven't heard anything about it.

If it does - I guess as long as somebody has made some kind of app to do it, it should be possible...


----------



## iflynething (Dec 26, 2009)

You're going to have to invest in a Wireless Transmitter and go through your home or some other wireless network to get that to work. 

I was going to try that with my unlocked iTouch with some different apps that are available, but it's not worth the trouble to me. 

What are your needs for it? Range and stuff? You could use a wired remote unless you just want to have the cool factor?

~Michael~


----------



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

There is an app(BlueCam Pro) out for $0.99 that allows you to use an iTouch as a bluetooth remote for bluetooth enabled cameras. I figured that it would be cheaper to use my iTouch than it would be to buy the Nikon wireless remote.

I dont know if my D-5000 has bluetooth capabilities?


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2009)

edouble said:


> Does anybody know if I can use my iPod iTouch as a bluetooth remote for my Nikon D-5000?


Yes, no. Nikon ML-L3. They're inexpensive.

The D5000 doesn't have a Bluetooth capability.


----------



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

KmH said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if I can use my iPod iTouch as a bluetooth remote for my Nikon D-5000?
> ...



I didnt think it was Bluetooth enabled :thumbdown: The manual didnt say anything about it.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't despair. No one but the seasoned professionals are really reckless enough with their hard earned money to buy the Nikon remotes. Not when there are 100 different types for every camera available on ebay for one tiny fraction of the price.

Just search for D5000 remote on ebay, and you'll end up with all sorts of remotes with all sorts of different features and none anywhere near the retail price of the Nikon ones.


----------



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree. A quick search showed that every ML-L3 either came with a tripod, lens cover or cleaning kit or a combination of them all.


----------

